# SZ: Fifa 09 ein "Killerspiel"



## Peddaa (13. November 2009)

In der heutigen Ausgabe der "Süddeutschen Zeitung" erschien ein Artikel über Gewalt in Spielen. In diesem wird Fifa 09 mit Counter-Strike gleichgestellt.

So heißt es in dem Artikel:


> An diesem Freitag Abend treffen sich Profispieler in der Tonhalle zur Bundesliga, um sich in umstrittenen Spielen wie 'Counterstrike' oder 'FIFA 09' zu messen



Quelle: 
Die Süddeutsche Zeitung und das Killerspiel FIFA 09 - News - CHIP Online


Da der Artikel nicht (oder nicht mehr?!) online verfügbar ist, noch ein "Beweisfoto": 
Süddeutsche Zeitung vom 13.11. macht FIFA09 zum Killerspiel on Twitpic


----------



## Sash (13. November 2009)

gott muß lieben dumme menschen, er macht so viele davon. 
rambo drei ist einer der intelligentesten filme den ich je gesehen hab.


----------



## Nike334 (13. November 2009)

Also ich muss mich da immer kaputtlachen wenn Medien und Politik so ******* verbreitet xD

mfg


----------



## TheReal1604 (13. November 2009)

Gott, lass doch bitte Hirn regnen ._. .


----------



## DarkMo (13. November 2009)

na da wird doch sicher zielschießen aufs puplikum gemacht bis die köpfe rollen ^^


----------



## Menthe (13. November 2009)

Wie kann man nur so dämlich sein -.-


----------



## moe (13. November 2009)

wieso, was habt ihr denn? ist doch völlig gerechtfertigt. dieses runde, ehemals lederne etwas auf das man fröhlich mit den füßen eintritt kann man doch durchaus mit dem meist nicht ganz runden etwas vergleichen, indem manche leute ihr gehirn aufbewahren. und schon kommt die gewalt ins spiel.

war doch jetzt nicht so schwer fifa als killerspiel hinzustellen, oder?


----------



## Menthe (13. November 2009)

Meinst du das alle den armen Ball treten und der nicht mal gefragt wird?? Der arme Ball


----------



## Blacki (13. November 2009)

fifa und cs sind gleich 
profi spieler versuchen zielgerichtet pixel auf andere pixel zuzubewegen 
(von daher ist eig jedes spiel wie counterstrike)
(in anno versucht man mit der maus (sind auch nur pixel) auf buttons zu zielen )
eigentlich ist dann auch windows wie cs 
mit er maus versucht man auf den arbeitsplatz zu treffen 
ist auch ein ziel auf das man treffen will


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. November 2009)

Hey wenn das mal nicht Ironie Pur ist...ach ne F**K die meine das erst....^^


----------



## TerrorTomato (14. November 2009)

TheReal1604 schrieb:


> Gott, lass doch bitte Hirn regnen ._. .


 
und zwar schnell... BITTE


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. November 2009)

Oha, eins von den 30 Hefeweizen war wohl schlecht! 

Edit: Herzlich Willkommen in der Allianz Arena beim blutigen Lokalderby des FCB gegen die Münchener Löwen. Boa ... ich muss weg.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. November 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> gott muß lieben dumme menschen, er macht so viele davon.



You made my day.


----------



## Stevii (14. November 2009)

*OH MEIN GOTT ICH WOLLTE SCHLAFEN GEHEN ABER JETZT MUSS ICH ERSTMAL EIN PAAR STUNDEN LACHEN XDXD*

sry an die mods ich hoffe ihr versteht mich :'D

Edit: oh man ich kann net mehr


----------



## Jami (14. November 2009)

Warum gibt es keinen verzweifeltweinen-Smiley?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. November 2009)

Das errinnert mich einfach nur an den Webauftritt auf der ZDF-Seite, wo man Final Fantasy als Gewaltspiel der übelsten Sorte deklariert hat und man überhaupt angeblich sämtliche Computerspiele mit dem Joystick spielt. 

Einfach nur heeeerrrlich.


----------



## Stevii (14. November 2009)

Da fällt mir nur eins ein YouTube


----------



## jeffee (14. November 2009)

Fußball ist durchaus brutal da wird schließlich geköpft und geschossen


----------



## DarkMo (14. November 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> ...und man überhaupt angeblich sämtliche Computerspiele mit dem Joystick spielt.


sowas passiert, wenn man ne konsole entwickelt *fg*


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. November 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> sowas passiert, wenn man ne konsole entwickelt *fg*



Das nennt sich Controller oder "Joypad", wobei ich letzteres Wort hasse.  Auf dem Contoller finden sich dann sog. "Analogsticks". 
Ein Joystick im eigentlichen Sinne ist das:
http://www.transair.co.uk/images/saitek/Saitek_Cyborgevo_joystick_Sideview.jpg


----------



## orca113 (14. November 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> na da wird doch sicher zielschießen aufs puplikum gemacht bis die köpfe rollen ^^



Ihr seid aber auch eine dumme und uninformierte Community:

Es gibt die Fifa 09 uncut Version. Ihr Idioten. Da wird der Elfmeter mit dem Kopf des Schiris oder eines Reservespielers geschossen.


----------



## LiL Fränkii (14. November 2009)

Omg...
Sieht man mal, dass selbst Zeitungen kein Plan von Nichts haben.
So lächerlich.


----------



## Radagis (14. November 2009)

die ganze Sache ist mir als lächerlich, das wäre genauso
wenn ich mich übers Bügeln mein nicht vorhanden Kompetenzen
erötern wöllte und mich als der große Fachmann auf diesem Gebiet
preisen würde.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (14. November 2009)

Wenn ich mir mal eine der vielen, möglichen Ursprünge des Fußballs genau anschaue, dann ist es doch schon ein sehr gewaltverherrlichender Sport.



> Angeblich kannten die mongolischen Krieger ein makaberes Spiel, bei dem sie die Köpfe ihrer Opfer mit dem Fuß herumkickten. Nach dem Tod von Dschingis Khan wurde dieses Spiel allerdings wieder verboten, um nicht unnötig den Zorn der Götter zu erregen.


Da ist der heutige Fußball also mit einem abgetrennten Kopf gleichzusetzen - finde ich doch recht blutig. Also Pfui!

Quelle: Fußball ? Stupidedia


----------



## Birdy84 (14. November 2009)

Hier ein Kommentar von fredklabuster aus dem Chip-Forum:


> Leider begnügen sich einige durchgeknallte gamer nicht mehr mit der Virtualität sondern spielen die Extrem-Szenen aus FIFA real nach, und zwar in beeindruckenden Ausmaßen. Ignoriert von weiten Teilen von Politik und Bevölkerung wird hier "in real life" "gekickt" (so der Szenejargon). Völlig abartig ist dabei dass besonders erfolgreiche "Fußballer" (Szenejargon) dafür sogar Geld bekommen, und vor einem johlenden Publikum ihre abartigen "Kunststücke" vorführen.
> 
> Was kommt als nächstes? Fußballmeisterschaften? In jeder Stadt ein Stadion? Live-Übertragungen im Fernsehen?


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (14. November 2009)

Unsere Gesselschaft gibt dem wort MISSiNFORMATION eine neue Dimension.


----------



## Radagis (14. November 2009)

Die finden immer neuere sinnlose Sachen um Millionen von Spielern
alleine in Deutschlad zu defarmieren und zu brandmarken.
Die meisten Politiker haben eh keinen Bezug zur Realität
und zur Masse des Volkes.

Heute sind wir Zocker die gejagten und morgen eine andere Gruppe,
damit sie von den eigentlichen Problemen ablenken können
und Sündenböcke für den Mist den sie verzapfen zu haben.


----------



## Sularko (14. November 2009)

Und wieder nur dummes gelaber, von Menschen die keine Ahnung haben und keiner kennt.
Würde die PCGH und auch eure schwester PC-Games nicht jeden dieser Menschen noch mal eine Plattform geben und jeden Artiekel nochmal als News bringen, wäre das Thema schon lange vom Tisch.


----------



## moddingfreaX (14. November 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich noch seriöse Medien?
Das ist doch alles abgekaperte Meinungsbeeinflussung.
Ist mir jetzt egal, ich geh jetzt Fifa 09 spielen und erschieße ein paar Torwarte mit Bällen.


----------



## Low (14. November 2009)

LOL

Mehr brauch ich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Reigenspieler (14. November 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Hier ein Kommentar von fredklabuster aus dem Chip-Forum:


NICE!


----------



## derpuster (14. November 2009)

nen richtig altes killergame haben die vergessen zu erwähnen...."Tamagochi".....


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. November 2009)

Anno 1404 ist auch voll das brutale Killerspiel.


----------



## computertod (14. November 2009)

ich sag nur


> Oh Herr, Schmeis Hirn vom Himmel


----------



## Gunny Hartman (14. November 2009)

Jaja da hat wieder mal ein böses Virus umsich gegriffen.


----------



## Schachi (14. November 2009)

Rofl 
einfach nur herrlich xD 

so sind unsere zeitungen, schreiben fast nur noch schrott


----------



## Two-Face (14. November 2009)

Wieder mal ein typisches Beispiel und trivialer Ahnungslosigkeit und Unterbewertung der elektronischen Unterhaltung.


----------



## Darth (14. November 2009)

Was steht denn komplett in dem Artikel?
Auf dem Bild sieht man ja dass direkt mit CoD rumargumentiert wird?

Aber am besten wäre jetzt eine Diskussion um den Fussball an sich, immerhin spielen Millionen von Jugendlichen dieses Spiel und Erwachsene verdienen damit einen Haufen Geld und werben sogar für Nutella!

Wer hat den Artikel eigentlich geschrieben? Praktikant oder Redakteur? Ich tippe auf letzteren, da der Praktikant sich wohl eher auf dem Gebiet auskennen sollte...


----------



## piXXel (14. November 2009)

Equitas schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so dämlich sein -.-



Mehr kann man da nicht sagen ...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (14. November 2009)

Ich dachte immer die Zeitung mit den 4 Buchstaben wäre schon niveaulos, aber das ist wirklich der Hammer...
Traurig traurig

greetz


----------



## eVoX (14. November 2009)

Der Redakteur hat bestimmt die Schweinegrippe, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (14. November 2009)

Ein Kasten weniger hätte es auch getan


----------



## Low (14. November 2009)

Wenn das ein Killerspiel ist, dann hat USK aber bei der Alterseinstufung ganz schön was flasch gemacht.


----------



## TombstoneKill (15. November 2009)

Ich hab ne Fliege gekillt.
OMFG ich bin ein Killer.

100% aller Amokläufer trugen Socken und haben Nahrung zu sich genommen. MAcht mich das zum Killer?

--> Ist in etwa das selbe mistzeugs. -.-
Es wird immer lächerlicher. Demnächst kommt noch, dass Tetirs ein Killerspiel ist, weil dei Bläcke explodieren.


----------



## CentaX (15. November 2009)

Hey, ein Ball besteht aus Kuhteilen! Wie eklig und brutal ist das denn? Und dann ist das Ziel auch noch, den Ball ins Netz ins Gesicht des Gegners zu befördern... Headshot ist Headshot!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. November 2009)

Blacki schrieb:


> fifa und cs sind gleich
> profi spieler versuchen zielgerichtet pixel auf andere pixel zuzubewegen
> (von daher ist eig jedes spiel wie counterstrike)
> (in anno versucht man mit der maus (sind auch nur pixel) auf buttons zu zielen )
> ...


Ich würde das aber auch so sagen. Kann man wirklich genau so sehen.

Ich finde es gibt kein einziges Spiel bis auf Man Hunt was den Namen Killer Spiel verdient.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (15. November 2009)

Da bekommt der Bergriff : "Sport ist Mord" doch gleich ne ganz neue bedeutung...

Danke für diese erkenntnis, Süddeutsche Zeitung!


----------



## DMA (15. November 2009)

Tja da sollte man doch glatt Fußball verbieten.
Immerhin kann man dort schießen und allein weil man dieses Wort mit Fußball assozieren kann, sollte es nicht nur auf den Index, sondern gleich für immer verboten werden!
Und am Computer ist es natürlich auch 4 mal brutaler. :>
[/ironie]


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (15. November 2009)

DMA schrieb:


> Und am Computer ist es natürlich auch 4 mal brutaler. :>
> [/ironie]



Jo! Pro Evolution Soccer ist eine fast fotorealistische Tötunssimulation!
Was hab ich mir nur dabei gedacht, als ich früher auf'm Amiga600 "Kick it" und "Manchester United" gespielt habe?! Sind ja fast alle mit dieser brutalität aufgewachsen! Und das schlimmste war ja wohl dieser Deutschlandweite Killer Flash-mob vom Sommer 2006


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. November 2009)

in jeden Fussballspiel ist doch eine Fußballholigan Schlacht mit drin gehört doch zum Fussball  wie ein Ball dazu


----------



## TroyAnner (15. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMz-wi50ACU

Killerqueen

Warum ich das hier gepostet hab?
Keine Ahnung aber wenn Fifa ein Killerspiel ist was ist dann Killerqueen?
Morgen groß in der Bild: *Wird die eng. Queen Amoklaufen?!*


----------



## der Türke (15. November 2009)

Dann ist doch auch Computer Programme Killer Spiele!

Immer hin kann man die Gesichter abmachen mit Photoshop...

Mit Paint kann man sogar ausschneiden und wo anderes Kopieren .... Boah das sollte verboten werden.

(Rofl)


----------



## zcei (15. November 2009)

Eh it made my day   Wie geil ist das bitte. [IRONIE] Seit jaaaaahren predige ich, dass Fifa verboten werden soll! Endlich hat mich jemand erhört"[/IRONIE]

OMG die Außmaße dieses Irsinns werden immer größer und das schlimmste ist, dass mein Dad das meiste auch noch glaubt, weil "die Politiker und Zeitungen doch nie was falsches veröffentlichen" würden 

Naja iwann wird auch er es merken, wenn sein PC gesperrt wird, weil er Tasten ANSCHLÄGT. Er ist so ein Terrorist 

MfG zcei


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (15. November 2009)

Wird wohl an den brutalen Fouls liegen, daß zum Amoklauf würd.


----------



## violinista7000 (15. November 2009)

Moment!

Minesweeper ist Terrorismus pur! Wie sollten alle Terroristen der Welt das Umgehen mit Bomben lernen?


----------



## Radagis (15. November 2009)

mal sehen welches game als nächstes auf die liste kommt, vielleicht Eishockey oder so ^^


----------



## rabit (15. November 2009)

Nein Killerwattebauschchen werfen.


----------



## carl.g (16. November 2009)

Ich hab es immer gewusst, in Süddeutschland weiß man nicht was Fußball ist.

Also einige sogenannte Journalisten sollten dringend mal aus dem Fenster sehen, bevor sie über das Wetter schreiben.


----------



## Nixtreme (16. November 2009)

Boah da fällt mir grad auf... Mein X360-Pad hat *A n a l*ogsticks. Sogar gleich zwei davon! Beckstein hatte recht! 
Games = Pornographie 

Mal im Ernst, bei solchen "Killerspiel"-Reportagen greifen selbst angeblich renomierte Zeitungen wie die FAZ (damals nach Erfurt, das Schulmädchen-Desaster) und die Süddeutsche (s.h. aktuelle News) mal derart tief ins Klo. Darum lese ich generell keine Zeitungen und versuch mir seit jeher zu den Themen, die mich interessieren selbst ein fundiertes Wissen anzulesen.


----------



## theLamer (16. November 2009)

> An diesem Freitag Abend treffen sich Profispieler in der Tonhalle zur Bundesliga, um sich in umstrittenen Spielen wie 'Counterstrike' oder 'FIFA 09' zu messe


Hah, das is echt mal drollig 



> Boah da fällt mir grad auf... Mein X360-Pad hat A n a logsticks. Sogar gleich zwei davon! Beckstein hatte recht!
> Games = Pornographie


hehe, hatte auch mal ne Rechnung, da Stand "Saitek Dual A*nal. (für analog) Rumble" drauf, mein kumpel hat auch erstma geguckt xD

btw: nie FAZ lesen.... ganz böse  - obwohl die normativ eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht sein dürfen wie sie sind


----------



## Gamer-King (16. November 2009)

Ich glaube zu wissen warum FIFA 09 so gefählich ist. In einigen eropäischen und auch nicht eropäischen Ländern kommt es regelmäßig zu Ausschreitungen bei Fußballspielen. Vielleicht ruft FIFA 09  ja genau diese Assoziation in dem spieler hervor. Immer nur Fußballspielen oder Fußball gucken ist doch langweilig warum sich nicht mit den anderen Fans kloppen wenn ich das nächste mal im stadion bin? Aber ich glaub soweit hat der Verfasser dieses Artikels nicht gedacht


----------

